# my two tanks



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Heres a pic of my two tanks. One on left is high tech, one on right is low tech. They are both 100 gallon tanks. Just did a major overhaul on the hight tech tank. I have been wanting to go to one of the plant club meetings and become a member I just seem to be busy on the weekends you guys are having it. One of these days...

JAX


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice tanks. Just saw these in person and they both look great. Keep up the good work. That crypt you got is awesome. Thanks for the tour and the plants.

Mike


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

anytime mike I found a perfect place for that plant you gave me. thanks again for the cories


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! You are adventurous! I can't imagine keeping up with 2 large tanks at one time! That is a lot of work. Looks like you're doing a great job!


----------

